# What I came home to this afternoon...



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Somehow, from INSIDE her crate, she managed to reach a down feather pillow and shred it. I don't even know how I'm going to clean this up. Every time I scoop up a pile of feathers, some of them float away! UGHHHHHHH! Weird thing is that she has never done anything like this!
:help:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow! That's impressive! I would try the shop-vac or some kind of hose attachment on your vacuum to clean up that mess.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I had NO idea there were THAT many feathers in there! This was smaller than a standard size sleeping pillow!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok that's just hilarious! Easy for me to say though! And there she sits, so pretty and innocent looking  I'll bet she had a great time, tho!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

:rofl: Can't...stop...laughing :rofl:


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Having a rough day...but that did make smile  What a happy look she's wearing, LOL!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, Ain't I special?!? 

Once upon a time, when Arwen was a pup, she got the dust ruffle, the fitted sheet, and the flat sheet from my bed and shredded them while in her crate. Of course I did not have the top sheet and the bottom sheet matched so it ruined two sets of sheets -- still use the unmauled sheets though.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Yes she seemed very proud of herself...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She DOES seem quite proud just look at those eyes and that posture


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha!! "Look at what I made for you!!"


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my! She does look mighty proud of herself. When I was still crating Dharma, I used one of the vari-kennels (I think that is what they are called- the hard plastic ones with the slits on the sides). I had left a beach towel on top of it one day. I came home to find Dharma had managed to pull the entire towel through one of the slits, shredding the towel in the process. To this day, I have no idea how she reached through the opening and grabbed the towel, much less got it into the crate.

They are resourceful, if nothing else.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad I never had that problem.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums1915-abby-2-picture11255-abbynew-016.jpg


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:rofl: Whoa, that's a lot of feathers! 
She does look really proud, that makes it even funnier. (to us, we don't have to pick it up!!)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> :rofl: Whoa, that's a lot of feathers!
> She does look really proud, that makes it even funnier. (to us, we don't have to pick it up!!)


:thumbup: Exactly! It is hilarious when it's someone else's mess! Although if I would've come home to that, I probably would've busted out laughing, then cussing a lil bit to pick it all up.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh. My.

That's impressive results for just a little bit of work on her part.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Now THAT takes skill!!!  Impressive....

Good luck cleaning that up... I wouldn't even know where to start with that! However, I believe I read someone advising using a Shopvac, I think that might be your best bet. Looks like something Zira would do..... my little demon dog!! Lol! 

Dogs... such trouble makers... gotta love them though!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow....great that you got a pic of it though!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> :rofl: Whoa, that's a lot of feathers!
> She does look really proud, that makes it even funnier. (to us, we don't have to pick it up!!)


I agree!! It's hilarious from this view point (her face is priceless)!! Though, If I came home to this...... I wouldn't be laughing! Actually, I'd be far from laughing, the words running through my mind would not be PG rated... lol


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Sunstreaked said:


> :rofl: Can't...stop...laughing :rofl:


Me either.. look at the expression "what???" LOL:wild:


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

Wow! That would not be fun to clean up, but what a precious face.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wait! I recognize those feathers! I think she might have managed to apprehend the entire Gander Goose Gang! Much, much worse than your normal run of the mill cat burglar. The Gander Goose Gang struck fear in the hearts of many home owners for years! No wonder she looks so proud of herself! The world is now a much safer place!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahaha!!!! Oh my, that's the total Stewart from MadTv:

"Look what I can do!"


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

That pillow won't hurt anyone ever again. 

Personally, I can even give my pup anything to sit on in his crate, because he just shreds it to pieces. So mine is kind of worse.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Wait! I recognize those feathers! I think she might have managed to apprehend the entire Gander Goose Gang! Much, much worse than your normal run of the mill cat burglar. The Gander Goose Gang struck fear in the hearts of many home owners for years! No wonder she looks so proud of herself! The world is now a much safer place!



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it.... at least it was just the pillow! My dog ate the carpet last week!! :hammer:


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I have a feeling I'll be finding feathers in strange places for QUITE a while..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She IS quite pleased with herself for disarming that pillow!!! LOL LOL I have had curtains dragged into crates, couch throws, and even a quilt from a crate right beside.

Lee


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

That's priceless. I wouldn't have been laughing at the time. Somehow, it WILL be funny when you look back at the event...like when it's all cleaned up. She does look quite proud of herself. I'm certain she never imagined you'd be mad...


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Oh my! She does look mighty proud of herself. When I was still crating Dharma, I used one of the vari-kennels (I think that is what they are called- the hard plastic ones with the slits on the sides). I had left a beach towel on top of it one day. I came home to find Dharma had managed to pull the entire towel through one of the slits, shredding the towel in the process. To this day, I have no idea how she reached through the opening and grabbed the towel, much less got it into the crate.
> 
> They are resourceful, if nothing else.


Impressive!!!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> That's priceless. I wouldn't have been laughing at the time. Somehow, it WILL be funny when you look back at the event...like when it's all cleaned up. She does look quite proud of herself. I'm certain she never imagined you'd be mad...


I have learned in my life (having an 8 year old and a 6 year old plus 8 month old Addie) that in situations like this, anger is just not worth it. It's better to laugh it off and snap a picture! My husband however, didn't think it was too funny! :crazy:


p.s. Still quite a few feathers floating around... Thinking of coating Addie and the cat with honey and locking them in there for a few hours... That should get all the feathers, right?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

amazing!!!! haha they never cease to surprise me with how clever they are!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Having a rough day...but that did make smile  What a happy look she's wearing, LOL!



I missed your comment somehow.. Sorry you are having a rough time, but glad my post gave you a smile!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:rofl: WOW, what a mess!!!

Reminds me of the time I had to run some errands and when I got home Niki had shredded every one of my down pillows ... talk about a nightmare. Despite vacuuming up a ton of them, for the next couple years I was pulling feathers out of things you'd never dream they could get into.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Must be a dead goose under there somewhere!


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh! I would have had a cow!!!!! I walked in after being gone for a few hrs or so, and found a sheet that I had placed under the plastic tray in her crate completely shredded. So, I decided to not put anything back under the tray, instead I just put up with her getting up in the middle of the night doing a turn around and then flopping her big booty back down, waking me up and usually scaring the bejezuz out of me.

I figured I'll put something back in her crate on top of the tray when she stops walking by my plants in the house and snatching the leaves off! Time will tell.

But, good luck with your pillows, and your budget! lol


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

The heck with the pillow.. been there, done that.

However, I have to say that that is one beautiful GSD.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I know I'm hopelessly late to this thread, but this picture makes my day. I think I'll bookmark it for whenever I need to smile. What a mischievous little beauty!!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

SitUbuSit said:


> I know I'm hopelessly late to this thread, but this picture makes my day. I think I'll bookmark it for whenever I need to smile. What a mischievous little beauty!!


Me too. But, OMG, it's so dang funny! Addie looks so innocent!! Are we sure that there wasn't a Gremlin involved??


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

But I dunno...it IS kinda funny - as long as it's your not the one cleaning up the feathers LOL


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice pic, she has such a content expression on her face like-I didn't just kill the goose mom, I killed the whole flock!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Nice pic, she has such a content expression on her face like-I didn't just kill the goose mom, I killed the whole flock!


This!! :laugh:


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

My girl did this to her big brother's sleeping pillow. He got up, the pillow shifted, she snatched the corner and pulled part of it in the crate and began to shred it.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha. Ya, that definitely brings back memories for me (not the best quality photo because it is off my phone)


----------

